# PUPPY'S FIRST HOLLIDAY



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would like to start a new trend that is only for all the puppy's who are celebrating their first holiday. Does anyone know how many we have? It would be fun to include pictures. And with your permission I would like to put together a slide show! Would love to have names pictures and birthday. Maddie is going to get her picture and information in soon. PS does not have to be a Holiday picture. Maybe a baby one and now.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy was born on March 17th 2010. (St.Patricks Day). This is her first Christmas! She was 6 weeks in the first picture...the breeder sent it to me. In the second picture she is about 9 months old. I think we have quite a few pups under a year on here!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahhh Evelyn you are a great photographer. And it helps to Hav a beautiful dog. Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

First Christmas for Ache ... She was born May 3rd, 2010. In the first picture she was 9 weeks, it was her first day home. In the second picture she is 7 months, it was taken today after a bath.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

This will be cute. You are getting some wonderful photos turned in, Suzi. Wow, Ache's face color has sure changed in a short time! Beautiful Havs, all. I love Whimsy's eyes.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

This will be Sophie's first Christmas and she is very excited!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

it always amazes me how quickly the grow and change in just a few short months!!!
Pretty pups ladies!!!!! We have such a cute breed don't we???? LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tillie where are you? All Tillie wants for christmas is her two front teeth


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> This will be Sophie's first Christmas and she is very excited!


 Oh Bella Maddie loves her new coats!
AND hAPPY FIRST YEAR THANKS FOR THE START OF THE 2010 first Holiday pictures!
I would also like to include our Havenese that it was their time to leave us if that is okay.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddies first christmas

BORN JULY 6TH 2010
First picture about 8 weeks old
Seconed picture today after a bath
Dec 12th


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, we feel so loved! 
I don't have time to do pics right now, but YES we are very excited for Tillie's 1st Christmas too!! And she does amazing with the tree/ornaments, doesn't go anywhere near it, has zero interest in it. Although I am scared to put an actual gift under the tree. wrapping paper. need I say more? LOL 
I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Ohhhhh, the pups are so cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*WE WANT MORE PICTURES OF THE 2010 puppy's!*

Does any one know how many 2010 puppy's we have? We need more pictures! The ones we have are so good. Well I might change Maddies She does not like to pose.op2:


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Oscar was born June 15th 2010. He is 6 1/2 month old now. The last two pictures were taken today (12/13) after a good bath.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, Oscar and my Tillie are almost exactly the same age!! Tillie's birthday is
June 12th!

So, here are a couple pics of Tillie, 1st a baby, then at 8 weeks, when we got her at 14 weeks and today at 6 months (her 1/2 yr birthday was yesterday!!)


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Precious! From these pictures I think Sophie will end up snow white! I'm thinking if I never trim her ears, at least she will have black tips.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

probably... Tillies ears seem to be almost all dark as opposed t o just the tips... maybe she'll keep them?? a girl can dream, right!?
LOL, I'm looking at Tillie's 14 wk and 6 month pics and don't see much change in her at all, except her face has matured. Her breeder said she was going to be small, but at 7 lbs, I wonder if she is going to grow anymore?? All the dogs in her puppy class are HUGE and she is still so itty bitty! LOL makes all the "moms and dads" laugh and steals the show, but she is so tiny!


----------



## ricosmom (Jan 25, 2008)

This is Kodi. He was born back on April 9th. We are looking forward to his first Christmas. He is already playing with a few ornaments on the tree. Thats ok though, he hasn't broken any. It is also his first snow. He LOVES IT. 
Happy Holidays to all


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kodi where are you? It took me forever to figure out how to do pictures hope you have not had to spend to much time.:sorry: Oh I just found him He is so cute.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

I love these pictures, ladies!!! It really gives you an idea how the colors change! Wow, I can't believe Ache...how much white came in...my Beanie was all red when we got her and now she is pastel cream. I'll post...


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

I will try to find some super oldies for Ya'll but for now this is whats on my desktop:First two from 5 months, the rest from a couple days ago at 9 months!


----------



## ricosmom (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm having a hard time posting pictures on the puppy page. I'm not that good a stuff like that on the computer. going to try again tomorrow


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This will be Miss Laila's first Christmas! She was born on 10/1/10. 
Here she is at 8 weeks, and again at 10 weeks. (last week) 
I will try to get a nice updated picture soon.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a bunch of cuties we have on here!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

All the pictures are so great! I hope you guys are sending Heather pictures for the calender! :cheer2:


----------

